# Rattlesnakes!



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I was using vintage 1/4 Wham-O ammo. The meat from the big one l took home

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice...


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow.. you straight cooked it up. How does snake taste dude.? My grandfather was in the military in Nicaragua and he always spoke of lizard.. but i never heard of the snake


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done, SB!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

pult421 said:


> Wow.. you straight cooked it up. How does snake taste dude.? My grandfather was in the military in Nicaragua and he always spoke of lizard.. but i never heard of the snake


 Very similar but this one I rinsed out with coffee instead which made him taste like coffee

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting!!!!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Pretzel snake....nice dude! Love the flatband whamo too, just awesome !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

Lol nice ,I guess you won't want this skins then huh?


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Ian! said:


> Lol nice ,I guess you won't want this skins then huh?


When i seen you post I was hoping you had another type.

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

First I wanted to say "welcome to the club" but than I saw that you did not

take the guts out => you did not eat them!

If you want to try next time don't ! roast over the fire but cook,

so you will get all nutritions, nice soup.

By the way, here in Taiwan we also drink the blood

mixed with high percentage alcohol >50%

Cheers, A-Ping


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

aiping said:


> First I wanted to say "welcome to the club" but than I saw that you did not
> take the guts out => you did not eat them!
> 
> If you want to try next time don't ! roast over the fire but cook,
> ...


I took the guts out before I cooked and ate him. but ive read of primitive peoples who take those big monitor lizards just pitch them in the coals as is. And the big one i got in the 1st picture is at home in the fridge waiting for the chili pot. But I'll have to try that soup amigo.

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Than I apologize for my accuse !


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Two more off the streets! Nice work!!


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

I posted, western diamond back gonna put a pick of them


----------

